# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Problme persistence Hibernate/JPA

## kakawait

Bonjour,

Je vous sollicite afin de trouver de l'aide. J'ai pass des heures a chercher sur internet et essay diverses techniques ...

J'expose mon problme :

Cration d'un site en Java sous Tomcat 7 utilisant Spring 3 hibernate 3.5 et JPA. 
Je me suis trs fortement inspir du Tutoriel Hibernate/JPA - Spring2.5 - Tapestry5.

Le problme est ds que j'essaye de persist un objet ... La persist s'effectue (d'aprs les logs) mais aucun rsultat sur la base de donne ! Et aucune erreur dans les logs ...

Je vous joins le maximum d'information, dont les logs en question :

Log


```

```

Context


```

```

persistence.xml


```

```

AddressServiceImpl.java


```

```

AddressDAOImpl.java


```

```

Le bout de code du controller


```

```

Voila j'espre donner toutes les informations possible. Si besoin je peux joindre bien videmment d'autre informations.

Je sais que l'on peut grer soit mme les transactions. Mais j'aimerais fortement utiliser les annotations.

Merci d'avance

----------


## oum

Bonjour kakawait,

as-tu reu une rponse depuis que tu as post ?
J'ai un problme identique, si tu as trouv la solution cela m'intresse de savoir comment .

merci beaucoup
oum

----------


## kakawait

Oui j'ai rsolu mon problme. Le seul hic c'est que je sais pas trop comment j'y suis arriv... C'est en modifiant un peu mes fichiers de confs !

La seule aide que je peux te donner c'est mon lien bitbucket avec le projet. Vu qu'il s'agissait d'un projet scolaire je n'ai pas eu le temps de trop chercher la raison de pourquoi cela fonctionne maintenant mais je m'y pencherais un jour !

https://bitbucket.org/kakawait/photoshop/src

Tu y trouveras les fichiers web.xml, app-servlet.xml et app-security.xml. 

Attention il existe de fichier app-security.xml c'est celui dans le package resources qui est la dernire version.

----------

